# Trek Madone frame size?



## Madone74 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Frame size help please? Trek madone.*

Hi there everyone. I'm after your good advice. I have the chance to purchase a 60cm six series pro fit madone frame and forks. I'm 6 feet tall with a 33-34 inch inside leg. 

I know I'm no Lance Armstrong, but I know he is 5 feet 9 inches tall and rides a 58cm madone. Comparing the frame specs, there is a 2cm length increase in seat and head tubes and a 3 inch increase in my height over LA. I've always preferred my bikes to have a frame size slightly tipping towards the larger size, rather than the small with longer stem, higher seat, etc.

Therefore, Do you think this frame size would be suitable for me?

Looking forward to your replies and valued advice.
Cheers
Shane


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

Comparing yourself to Lance Armstrong is not a good way to figure out the proper bike size.

I'm 5 feet 9 inches and ride a 54 cm measured center to center. I have an inseam measurement of 32 inches. Google "bike frame size calculator road". There are many resources out there.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

33-34 inch could be a frame size. You need to measure exactly if you are going to use that to determine size or saddle height. Also, I would think 60 would be too large for you. I'm 6 feet with a 35 inch inseam, I would ride a 58. I could probably ride a 60 but I would be using a very short stem.

Get a better measurement, do some seat height calculations on the web and set the bike up like that and see how it looks and rides for you. I'm guessing the saddle will look too low and your reach will feel too long.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I agree with cyclist-ca. Using a Pro cyclist as a gauge for your bike fit is a bad idea. When I was younger I would slam back my saddle and put on a longer stem to get a flat back while in the drops like the European pros. I'm 6'2" with a 36" inseam and can comfortably fit a 58cm frame ('99 Schwinn Peloton) although most of my bikes are 60cm.

Competitive Cyclist has a decent fit calculator that will get you in the right ballpark. In fact they give you three examples for you to try.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Madone74 said:


> I know I'm no Lance Armstrong, but I know he is 5 feet 9 inches tall and rides a 58cm madone.


You have to keep in mind that the revelation of Lance riding a 58 cm Madone was made in the days of the old Madone. That 58 cm nominal size was based on the distance between the center of the bottom bracket and the very top of the significantly extended seat tube, as shown in the graphic below. The center-to-center dimension of that so-called 58 cm Madone was more like 55 cm. That is a huge difference as frame sizing goes. My suggestion would be to completely ignore Lance's bike size and go to Trek's seat mast height range chart for the new Madone.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Fit, of course involves more than height and inseam... but 60cm sounds too big. I'm 6'2" with a 34" inseam and got fitted to a 58. (Though ended up with a Cervelo R3 in the end.)


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm 6'3" and I'm on a 2013 Madone. It's 60cm, and I probably could fit on a 58 if I had a 130mm stem (100mm on my current setup). Just go to a shop with both sizes and see what works for you. I got lucky, mine was a gift and bought for me as a guess based on the sizing of my 12 year old Trek 2500. Different geometries for sure, but it worked out that both being 60cm is perfect for me.


----------



## Madone74 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your very useful information. Much appreciated. 
I agree that a 58cm Madone with a fit, would be the correct size for me after sitting on a couple in my local trek dealership.

For the record, wasnt comparing myself in any way shape or form to LA, merely rider height and frame size. As it turns out, the frame has been sold anyway.

Once again, thanks for your valuable advice


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Lance rode a 56 from what I remember reading which probably was wrong considering his height,inseam & how much seatpost was showing,looks like he rode a 54 when I seen him ride here.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

vette said:


> Lance rode a 56 from what I remember reading which probably was wrong considering his height,inseam & how much seatpost was showing,looks like he rode a 54 when I seen him ride here.


That is wrong, he was on a 58 as previously mentioned. Here are the specs from the bike he rode in the '09 Giro-

Frame: Trek Madone 6.9 Pro Red M58
Fork: Trek Madone E2
Seat tube length: 580mm 
EFF Top tube length: 57.2mm 
Front & Rear brakes: SRAM Red
Brake levers: SRAM Red DoubleTap 
Shift levers: SRAM Red
Front derailleur: SRAM Red w.34.9mm clamp
Rear derailleur: SRAM Red 
Cassette: SRAM Red 1090 Powerdome 11-25 cassette (11,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,23,25)
Chain: SRAM PC-1090 Powerchain
Crankset: SRAM / SRM Powermeter Pro wireless prototype / 53×39 chainrings / 175mm cranks
Bottom bracket: SRAM GXP Team ceramic 
Wheelset: Bontrager Select clincher
Tires: Bontrager Bontrager Race X Lite AC 23mm width
Bars: Bontrager Race XXX Lite VR OS 46cm (c-c) 
Stem: Bontrager Race XXX Lite OS Carbon 130mm
Headset: Trek Madone
Tape/grip: Bontrager cork
Pedals: Shimano Dura-Ace 7810 SPD-SL 
Seat post: Trek Madone integrated
Saddle: Bontrager Inform RL 
Bottle cages: Bontrager Carbon
Computer: SRM Powermeter Pro wireless

It is possible that he'd ridden different sized bikes earlier in his career, but all the sizing I've seen indicates that he was on a 58 for the most part. Here's a thread from this forum that has an article posted about a Merckx frame he rode in 1992 that was also a 58-
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=156271


----------



## NZBred (Aug 8, 2018)

Old thread I know but can't stress how much you need to get measured when changing. I'm 6'2 and have been fitted 58cm for three different trek bikes. Went to a Trek Madone 5.2 and they were adamant it needed to be 60cm. I got another refit elsewhere and said I was better suited to the longer frame as well. I didn't realise how different models could be...


----------

